

Show HN: VPS benchmark one-liner with comparison table (updated) - ilaksh
http://bench.willsave.me/

======
ilaksh
I spent most of the weekend working on this. Hope its useful for someone.

------
PythonDeveloper
Looks interesting, but isn't number of cores, OS, 32/64 bit, and swap space
configuration/hit ratio information pertinent to this benchmark to make it
usable?

At the very least, I'd like to know what type of Amazon instance is being
used.

~~~
ilaksh
I think that if enough people run the script that will make it a very useful
dataset. Its not particularly useful with just my own three tests that I ran
personally.

Doesn't 613MB RAM identify the Amazon instance? Its the free one.

Almost all of the VPSs provide 4 virtual processors, but this will only test
one.

Most people are using 64bit, but the idea is to make it easy to get several
datapoints (possibly using slightly different configurations) so that you can
get an idea of the average performance of the provider.

